
Ask HN: How does the GDPR affect Internet archives or caches? - forgot-my-pw
Esp on the right to be forgotten.
======
kenowi
Amazed nobody commented on this. I know there is a lot of information but from
technical point of view imho it is impossible to comply fully. Moreover I
actually believe it creates more not less security risks. I reduced caching
expiration time within the days to remove limit and for archives I listed up
the most important ones in the executing rights procedure with feedback to
customer for feedback about other urls they are concerned with. Even though
lawfully this information is classified differently.

